
Show HN: Animated Short Film Made in Unreal Engine - sagarramesh
https://youtu.be/04Bjs53EtkM
======
sagarramesh
Would love to hear any feedback on the piece. Wrote more about the development
here: [https://sagar.substack.com/p/why-trailblazer-was-
made](https://sagar.substack.com/p/why-trailblazer-was-made)

